# Almost there with snow plow!



## mt372d2002 (Dec 29, 2013)

Heading out to the shed ready to unhitched the loader with out a hitch.......well that worked! Heres a photo:
Nothing ever works that easy it turns out that we didnt know where a hydraulic hose went so I just coiled it up next to the seat. Time to fire her up rummmmmmmmmm DAD DAD i say. All i one motion he turns the key off and shuts it off it turns out that liquid never stops flowing because you disconnect the couplers! Oil squirted every where off to tractor supply it is for my New Years party! My new resolution is to pay attention more to hydraulic houses!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's interesting, as I can remove my FEL and my rear snow blower and just install the dust caps. No fluid comes shooting out of my hydraulics when disconnected. Anyone one else seen this? Maybe it's either the way your tractor is designed, or you have some faulty hoses. Do you have to plug your hoses into one another when you disconnect your FEL?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Only seen something like that once Bill but it was slow flow, rear hyd. hose broke tractor shut off but front loader was up and slowly lower.


----------

